# Topics > Conversational AI >  Conversation intelligence, ExecVision Inc., Arlington, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - ExecVision Inc.

execvision.io/product/conversation-intelligence

----------


## Airicist

ExecVision - Conversation intelligence platform customer review | Frank Tumminia at QGenda

Apr 4, 2018




> ExecVision is a conversation intelligence platform used by top sales leaders like Frank Tumminia at QGenda to train and onboard sales reps. 
> 
> Frank Tumminia ExecVision to train and manage his Sales team. ExecVision is a key part of his sales enablement strategy and provides insights into how he can help his team improve their conversion rates.

----------

